# Harry Potter - Half blood prince movie



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Anyone seen it yet ? 


I started re reading the book last night ready to see it over the weekend 

~Dizzi~


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Off to see it at the Imax on Sunday


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not arranged baby sitter yet   Mate at work saw it last night and said it's absolutley fab  She didn't even realise the time she was so engrossed in it. She said they had condensed the story really well and it flowed really well.

I should really re read the book too as I can't remember what happened in it (apart form teh ending obviously    )


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I went to see it today and have to say I was really dissapointed with it


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Maj  thats a shame any reason why ?


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

The end was just a bit anti climatic for me, I have been told in the past Im a bit TOO critical over these things   .I know they cant put everything in from the book, but, to me, they missed out a crucial bit   I dont want to give to much away as you havent seen it.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Aww thanks Maj ((hug))


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I've just got back from the Imax, I have to say I loved it. The 3D scenes were too short as it looked incredible, and a lot of the story was missed, one or two very crucial things actually, but overall it was superb. Neville was woefully under-featured (if that's a word), especially since they missed some crucial scenes of his in the last film. 

Rupert Grint was especially brilliant as Ron I thought, and the new characters were fantastic, especially Slughorn & Lavender Brown. Quidditch looked the best it's ever looked, although it was very short. I am fully prepared to overlook the gaping holes in the story, I think it's to be expected now, especially in a story of such depth. It doesn't bother me anymore, I concentrated on what they did feature, and they did it brilliantly. 

Going again Thursday!

Not given too much away have I!?

xxx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet...but even reading the thread hasn't given too much away so no worries there YorkshireSue     I still want to see it


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I've been to see it and I thought it was brilliant. Sure some bits were missed but the crucial elements of the story were brilliantly done and were true to the book. I was really engrossed in it and didn't notice the time at all.

Can't wait for the next installment now.....


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I haven't seen it yet and would very much like to, this thread hasn't given anything away. 
A friend of mine works on Harry Potter and her husband is Rupert Grints chauffeur.

Kay


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

r4k said:


> Im a HUGE fan of the HP books and felt this film overall was a let down! The Director/Producer concentrated on parts of the book that were not important and missed out some vital points. I understood the need to cut down the length of the film but why add in bits that were not even in the book? lol!
> 
> Sorry for the rant!  Im just a Die Hard potter fan and feel JK Rowlings masterpiece has been destroyed!
> 
> ...


Same here - my first HP movie I was disapointed with 

Kay - Rupert is my fav character! I hope you get to see the film soon


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I luuuuurrrrrvee the Harry Potter films. Will be lovely to watcht them with D when he's older.
I've chauffeured Proff Sprout and Proff Magonigle (sp?) though they weren't those characters at the time.

I've not read the books, i would like to but due to eyesight probs i cant read normal text easily, will have to see if the sight centre can get them in large print for me, though they're giving me a magnifier which i think links to pc so i can read the large text off the screen.

Kay


----------

